# Thinking about dipping my toes in conformation



## Lion1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello all.

I have a lovely 11 mo old male that I am thinking about starting to show in conformation. I took a handling class last night with an excellent trainer. We have lots to work on (stand, do not jump on the judge, do not sniff the ground the entire time you are supposed to be gaiting, etc. etc.) but he seemed to have fun! She's going to help me take videos of him tomorrow to send on to knowledgeable golden people, (she shows terriers). Would anyone on here mind giving me their opinion as well? His breeder is across the country from me so she can't really put hands on him anymore. 

I don't have big goals or dreams, but thought it might be fun to try it out.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is a friendly facebook group that gives opinions to people on their show prospects and helps beginners. 

I am sure everyone will give you their opinions here too

Try to attend a match or two with your dog, join your local golden retriever club, and head out to watch a few shows before entering, so you get the jist of how the dogs are presented. 

We had such a nice person join our handling class who now is an excellent groomer, but the first time she ever showed her golden, she just gave her a bath, and left her ears and paws untrimmed and no blow dry. I love her description she felt like she went to the prom in her pjs. 

It seems like you are being very smart and learning ahead of time what you need to feel prepared.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there a local GOlden club your could contact? Have you asked your breeder to help you find a mentor locally? I have found that people who have shown GOldens for a while in conformation and also in performance tend to know each other, she may be able to find a friend to help guide you a little bit. All the hustle and bustle at any show can be a bit intimidating and it's a lot more fun to get out there with friends. I've noticed that if you admit you have no idea what you're doing and you would love to learn from them that people tend to be pretty friendly and welcoming. I wish you luck on your new adventure with your boy


----------



## Lion1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you all. I have two people in mind that I am hoping to ask to be my mentor. I am trying to set up a meeting with the first one and am hoping now that the summer is over and routine has returned we can do just that.

My breeder is in WI and I am in PA. She knows the person I referenced above so that's where I am starting. Just has been hard to actually get started.

We used to have a local golden group, but it is now defunct. I do know a golden only dog groomer who shows her boy who has also given me some tips about where the golden people "go."

As for match shows - I tried searching infodog for match shows near me and found it very confusing. I know there is one about 15 minutes away coming up soon and could not find the info for the life of me!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I would say go for it! I have to warn you though, it _is_ very addicting! I would like to see a video of your boy too if you get one.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Yep, I'd agree. There will be no dipping of toes. You just need a nice hard push off the deep end.  Before you know it, you'll be involved in all kinds of things and won't know how you lived without golden retriever activities.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I, too, encourage you to go for it. Showing has been good for my dogs. They have a "job," which is good for them. They go places and do things they never would have done, meet dogs and people they never would have met, and are thrust into a variety of environments and conditions that they have to adjust to and thrive in. It has improved their lives and made them better and happier dogs. So, go for it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very awesome.  

I got started about a year ago with handling classes.... and honestly, I absolutely love showing my dog. Biggest thing is don't approach it like toe-dipping, or the first couple shows may have you yanking your feet out of the water.  

Everyone new to showing "under-grooms" that first show - because you don't yet have an ingrained routine as far as showing. And it's all SCARY. I wouldn't worry too much about it... and or a good way to avoid that altogether is having a mentor actually on the spot at the show and prepping the dog with you. 

Other thing is - you don't have to do matches. There aren't a lot of matches out there that are not connected to dog shows. And to my brain, why bother do a match when you can just enter the show? Talk to your mentor or show people around you about a good show to start with and jump in there. You can enter in puppy classes with your pup - and don't worry about anything. It's supposed to be fun for the dog.... and it's a bucket of pride and joy to be out there showing your own dog.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have a little different opinion. Showing can be heart breaking too. If you are in PA there will be a LOT of dogs in the ring. You enter having no idea that 15 dogs you will be up against. You spend a lot of time grooming and learning to show, then attend a show and only 2 dogs win, one dog and one bitch. So all your hard work can be very heart breaking. Golden retriever show rings are also filled with many professional handlers that have many years of showing experience. You will be showing directly against them.

If you choose to go down the road of conformation, also try something else for fun that doesn't require a win/lose. Try something that is pass/fail. What I mean is, try some obedience, agility, or hunt tests. These are all pass/fail competitions. Your dog will get a title in a non-competition environment. Yes they all have a grading system of scores, but if you score above the minimum requirement, you have passed. Once you have passed enough times, you get the title.

So whatever you decide to do, remember that dog showing is all about one person's opinion on that one day. That person is the judge. So you are paying for that judge's opinion that one day. The next day is a new day and a new judge and a completely different opinion.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Megora said:


> Everyone new to showing "under-grooms" that first show - because you don't yet have an ingrained routine as far as showing. .


All right, major confession here. When I first started getting interest in showing I thought that all it took was a bath sometime in the last _week_, running a brush through the dogs coat the morning of the show, and maybe groom the ears if I felt like being fancy (I didn't even know to groom his feet, let alone anything else). Boy was I surprised…


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> You spend a lot of time grooming and learning to show, then attend a show and only 2 dogs win, one dog and one bitch.


I will tell you that as a newbie, I was incredibly thrilled with that blue 1st place ribbon from the 6-9 class, and it was a gigantic victory. The idea of championship points wasn't even on my radar. There are many victories in dog shows. Every class has a winner, and there are reserves and best of winners and multiple ribbons in each class. If you have a good attitude, as a newbie it is never disheartening.

My first time in the ring, my dog got a 4th place ribbon . . . out of four dogs in the ring. It was still thrilling.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Dana - so very true!

I'm showing in my first specialty with my guy* in Open* next week... and I'll be honest. I'm hoping we place (not even thinking of winning our class). If we do - especially with his breeders there watching. It would be totally awesome!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck, and let us know how it went!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm in PA. Send me a PM! 

Conformation is fun and I feel like I am always learning something!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I was just trying to say that conformation isn't without it's difficulties. There is only one dog and one bitch that will get points that day that is not already a champion. That's it. Yes you can take home a ribbon, but what it really comes down to is the win and the points. I enjoy showing, I must because I keep doing it. But I do think it's good to temper conformation with other venues that are pass/fail so that you don't get so frustrated in conformation. Conformation is hard and your time in the ring is so very short. I enjoy many venues with my dogs, conformation is just one of them.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't give you any advise on the confirmation end of things, but I think it's great that you want to give it a try! Best of luck, whatever you decide!


----------



## Lion1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks all. I've shown horses in hunters for years so am all too familiar with the idea that you are paying for one judge's opinion on that particular day. So it goes. I find even when I don't win there- we have fun and learn something so I am hopeful the same will apply for dog showing. 

CarolinaCasey - will PM you now. Thanks!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> I was just trying to say that conformation isn't without it's difficulties. There is only one dog and one bitch that will get points that day that is not already a champion. That's it. Yes you can take home a ribbon, but what it really comes down to is the win and the points. I enjoy showing, I must because I keep doing it. But I do think it's good to temper conformation with other venues that are pass/fail so that you don't get so frustrated in conformation. Conformation is hard and your time in the ring is so very short. I enjoy many venues with my dogs, conformation is just one of them.


Stacy, I find it MUCH more frustrating to show against little competition and get second place, than to get nothing in a large class. Misery loves company! You show in the place with the smallest entry so it's a double edged sword : if you win, you earn the same number of points for beating but a fraction of the dogs, on the flip side, if you don't win, it's frustrating to be "close but no cigar." If you show against a lot of competition, you are often quite pleased with making the cut, a placement, winning a class, a reserve, etc. Most newbies are quite naive and rather enamored with even a blue ribbon in a class of one  It's addictive!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> I was just trying to say that conformation isn't without it's difficulties. There is only one dog and one bitch that will get points that day that is not already a champion. That's it. Yes you can take home a ribbon, but what it really comes down to is the win and the points. I enjoy showing, I must because I keep doing it. But I do think it's good to temper conformation with other venues that are pass/fail so that you don't get so frustrated in conformation. Conformation is hard and your time in the ring is so very short. I enjoy many venues with my dogs, conformation is just one of them.


There's frustrations in every sport though. I would not suggest people just do stuff for the ease of winning. 

Pass/fail isn't enough if you want to excel. You have to have passion for what you are doing.

I had a good chat with the lady I take private lessons from and we did a lot of comparing as far as what it takes to become an obedience trial champion (OTCH) and what it takes to become a conformation champion (CH). 

Here in Michigan those OTCH points are very hard to come by simply because you have to get scores of 199+ on a regular basis to beat all of the excellent people in this area with their OTCH dogs who do not make any mistakes. 

She has had several OTCH dogs and is not far from getting it with her current trial dog.... but she doesn't enjoy the level of competition that it takes to get those OTCH points. And it's expensive - very expensive doing show after show trying to get a very good day (199 or perfect 200) or capitalize on those OTCH dogs having a bad day or hoping some people are out of town at a different show. And or depending on who is showing and how many other people are showing up to play as well, certain shows might not be worth entering because there's no points there.

There's a lot of other people who get their OTCH's primarily by packing the dogs up and going somewhere else to pick up points where the competition is not as high or stellar. 

I'm bringing up OTCH because that is the equivalent of getting a CH on a dog. 

It's not really taking away from the other titles you can get in obedience which indeed are pass/fail, but even there... once you get past CD, it gets a lot harder and you really have to have your mind set on going far the whole time if you are going to get those titles and keep going.


----------



## Lion1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have the videos on youtube. If anyone interested in critiquing could PM me your email address, I will forward the links. Thanks!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

HAve fun. That's the most important piece of it. And let your dog have fun.
Matches are great for some practice- you'll only be half as embarrassed as you would've without practice- and importantly, you'll meet people who are where you are, and people who are trying to get over ring problems or are there for some other reason. They'll all be helpful to you to know. 
Enter the least stressful class you can- 
and I agree that obdience or some other venue is just as fun and keeps you in the mix.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel because I have a 9 month old that I may be showing.

It is exciting, thrilling and nauseating all in one 

Keep us up to date on your progress. Would love to hear from someone who is starting around the same level that I am.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like our puppies are only two weeks apart in age!

My breeder has already shown Sailor twice. The last time was in the Des Moines specialty a couple weeks ago. She had her do only one show a weekend for her to get used to everything. I was not there, but I heard the first show she acted like a silly puppy and then jumped up on the judge. When she was outside the ring, she barked like crazy. She was the only puppy in her class.

Second show, she did better and did her job. She loves to show, but I guess she was bratty with my breeder. She came in second for in her class for the puppy sweepstakes and fourth in her class for the regular show out of four, but my breeder was very pleased.

We need to now break her from sitting for a treat, my husband taught her to do that, so now we need to teach her to stack instead. She never barks at home, so this is another thing we need to break her from in the show ring. We think it is when she gets bored, so we are now trying to keep her busy stacking if she appears to lose interest.

I also did not have a high power dog dryer, so when it was used on her, she was scared. I have since borrowed one, and use on her often, even when she is not wet to get her used to it.

Another important thing is it appears if you think her toe nails are short, they are probably not short enough. We are working on that. They need to be short to show the shape of the paws. There is also grooming that I never knew that needed to be done around the paws, ears, tail, whiskers, etc.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I actually live in DSM and normally go to that show but I had to work.

It is overwhelming to think of everything to work on! My dogs are so conditioned to sit (for meals, to go outside), so we are also working on Stand/Stay. Annabeth is so wiggly that it sometimes feels like a losing battle, but consistently will hopefully prevail.

We are going to a seminar at my breeders/mentor/now good friends in a week and they are going to also evaluate her. In addition to their kennel, they also have an obedience school. They are fantastic people and I look forward to learning from them.

I want Annabeth to do well in the ring for them, but I am really looking forward to the bonding and fun that I will have with my dog as we go through this experience. Just kinda scary when you are starting at the very, very beginning.


----------

